# Mini Mule needs



## h2t99 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was contacted today about a paint mule that needs a home. He is gelded, hard to catch but once caught easy to handle. I went and took some pics. I am not sure if I can get him for free. but it will be very close. Anyways contact me for more info. If anyone can help me post pics it would be appreciated.

Heidi


----------



## Champ (Feb 5, 2008)

where is the mini mule located?


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 5, 2008)

Michigan


----------



## Champ (Feb 6, 2008)

He's very cute but unfortunetly I live far away from there.....I hope someone wants him, he's a cutie.


----------



## StoneStables (Feb 8, 2008)

Awww...



He is very cute! I live way too far away though.





Hope he finds a good home!


----------



## babygoose (Feb 9, 2008)

He is sooo cute! Dang it I wish I had more time, money, and space. So many cute little equines that need good homes. His ears look kind of short, could he be a hinny? Hope somebody takes him and gives him a loving home.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 10, 2008)

awww



hes soo cute. I love his markings. hope he gets a good home.


----------

